# Starting sub contract business on a 457 visa



## Camulos (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi all, 
I've had a look through previous post but don't think any cover my circumstances.
I've been in Perth for 6 months now on a 457 visa (Loving it BTW) and an opportunity has arisen:

My current sponsor has so much work on that he'd like to have me working weekends on other projects. Now, he's offering me the chance to do this work as a sub contractor where he's effectively employing me separately from my usual job and at a much higher pay rate.

So my question is:
Can I start a my own company to take advantage of the sub contracting opportunity while on a 457 visa, bearing in mind I'd be working for the same firm who already sponsor my Monday to Friday job?

Many thanks for your help,
Cam.


----------



## newbiegirl (Mar 11, 2011)

Hey Cam,

Congratulations about your offer.

As much as I think it'd be great, I really doubt that you can open your own business. Basically for the reason that you might not be eligible for applying ABN.

And, based on Visa conditions, Ideally you should not 'work' for no one else apart from your sponsor. 

I would rather suggest asking your employer to calculate the extra salary for weekends and increase the pay based by averaging that amount. 



> Visa condition – 8107
> If your visa application is approved, it will be subject to visa condition 8107. This requires that a primary holder of a subclass 457 visa, sponsored to work in Australia, must only work:
> • in the occupation listed in the most recently approved nomination for the holder; and
> • for the standard business sponsor, former standard business sponsor, party to a Labour Agreement or former party to a Labour Agreement who nominated the holder in the most recently approved nomination, unless:
> ...


----------

